# Mosquito Tournament



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Who won the tournament today? How much weight? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was also curious of the winning weights of that walleye tournament. Seemed like a pretty big tourney. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Unofficial results for the Ohio Walleye Federation Mosquito tournament are shown below. Congrats to Gwynn and Whitacre for an impressive 15.42lbs. Even more impressive considering the high winds and tough bite. Most teams in the money were trolling or did a combination of jigging and trolling to catch there fish. Common theme for the jiggers was shallow water focusing on rocks and points using jig/minnow combinations. Trollers were focusing on deeper water (13-20ft) trolling stick baits and shad imitations baits on leadcore at 1.5-2mph.

There were 40 Boats and The OWF paid 8 Places:

Place Team # Fish Weight
1st Jim Gwynn & Matthew Whitacre 5 15.42
2nd Clayton Allshouse & Vincent Chellino 5 14.88
3rd Bill Christopher & Myles Pryce 5 13.48
4th Marion Erb & Robert Burkholder 5 13.30
5th Mitch Shipman & Chris Shipman 5 10.34
6th Mike Landsberger 5 10.14
7th Anthony Naples & Chris Durkin 5 10.02
8th Brandon Morrison & Chris Romano 4 9.86

Complete results will be posted at www.fishowf.com soon.
*The next OWF tournament will be at Berlin on May 5th with another guaranteed 1st place payout of $2500.*


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

My partner and I had a great time on Sunday. With an 8th place finish in our first year of OWF events we couldn't ask for anything more. Thanks to Ravenna Marine and OWF for making our first experience a great one. Windy conditions made it challenging for all teams.


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Walleyefreak, we are glad to have you guys! Look forward to seeing you guys at Berlin

Thanks Steve


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Forty teams competed on Mosquito Lake in the first Ohio Walleye Federation tournament of 2013 sponsored by Ravenna Marine. The already tough transition post spawn bite was made even more challenging with strrong 20mph-30mph winds and high waves. Jim Gwynn & Matthew Whitacre overcame the tough bite and even tougher weather conditions to bring an impressive 5 fish limit of 15.42lbs to earn 1st place and the $2500 first place prize. Gwynn and Whitacre were trolling stick baits along the main river channel on the south end of the lake. The majority of the top teams also caught their fish trolling using a combination of stick baits and shad imitation baits on leadcore line targeting 13'-20' of water. Trolling speeds ranged from 1.5mph-2.2mph. Other teams caught limits of fish jigging with jig/minnow combinations in 2-6ft of water. Big fish went to the team of Duffus and Hahner with a 4.08lb walleye vertically jigging blade baits in deep water.

The next OWF tournament will be on Berlin Lake May 5th with a guaranteed 1st place payout of $2500. More information can be found at www.fishowf.com 


Mosquito Qualifier 1 
Place Team # Fish Weight 
1 Jim Gwynn & Matthew Whitacre 5 15.42 
2 Clayton Allshouse & Vincent Chellino 5 14.88 
3 Bill Christopher & Myles Pryce 5 13.48 
4 Marion Erb & Robert Burkholder 5 13.30 
5 Mitch Shipman & Chris Shipman 5 10.34 
6 Mike Landsberger 5 10.14 
7 Anthony Naples & Chris Durkin 5 10.02 
8 Brandon Morrison & Chris Romano 4 9.86 
9 Jon Siembor & Keith Whitlatch 5 9.80 
10 Steve Baylor & Steve Booher 5 9.64


----------

